# Strange Problem w/OTA Channel -- WDIV Detroit



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm hoping someone can help with a very weird problem my 921 is having with one OTA channel: WDIV, Channel 4 in Detroit (NBC). Here's the situation.

I have my 921 hooked up with DVI cables for HD output and S-Video for standard def. Beginning a few days ago, whenever I tune in to WDIV (either 004-1 or 004-2) using the SD signal, the screen gives off a sort of flash every few seconds and the colors get all messed up. Each instance lasts a second or so. Then they'll be a few seconds of a normal picture before it happens again. This continues even if I bring up the guide while tuned to WDIV. However, if I switch to the HD signal, the problem goes away and the picture is just fine.

Okay, I know what you are thinking . . . must be a bad S-video cable. But if that were the case, you would think it would happen on any channel viewed in SD. But it doesn't. I've tried flipping to just about every SD channel to check and the problem never appears -- the picture looks great. Turn back to 004-1 or 004-2 in SD and it's back again! Switch to HD and its gone. 

Like I said, this just started happening this week. The only thing that I can notice which might have changed is that the alternate WDIV digital channel (004-2) has recently switched from showing a static shot of the Detroit skyline 24 hours a day to a something called "NBC weather+ (a graphic intensive local weather information guide). Could this be the culprit? But if so, why wouldn't it also affect the digital signal when viewed in HD mode?

Could it be a problem with the 921?

I'm stumped. Any help on this one would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

So, you're saying that if you watch that digital Detroit station in HD mode on the 921, the picture looks fine, but when you watch that station in SD, the picture flashes? That's a new one for me...

First suggestion is to delete the channel, reboot, then add it back.


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> So, you're saying that if you watch that digital Detroit station in HD mode on the 921, the picture looks fine, but when you watch that station in SD, the picture flashes? That's a new one for me...
> 
> First suggestion is to delete the channel, reboot, then add it back.


Yep, that's exactly right. I''ll give your suggestion a try and report back.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

This sounds like the problem Im having with WOIO in Cleveland. I only have SD equipment to view so I can't say if the probelm is present on the HD outputs.

Davpel try this: while watching WDIV in SD mode hit the pause button for two seconds, then hit play. See if the flashing goes away. On WOIO that is the way I get the flashing to go away (it only flashes in live mode). I get 125 signal strength on WOIO. It was suggested that I attenuate my antenna. I did but it still flashes live. The problem is only with WOIO. I have many other stations nearly as strong (I live in the antenna farm), but none of them flash. 

WOIO-DT is on ch 10. I switched from a rooftop omnidirectional saucer to a Silver Sensor (which is UHF only). WOIO is just as strong on the Silver Sensor, with the added benefit on being less directional on ch 10 than it is on all the UHF channels.


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

Michael P said:


> This sounds like the problem Im having with WOIO in Cleveland. I only have SD equipment to view so I can't say if the probelm is present on the HD outputs.
> 
> Davpel try this: while watching WDIV in SD mode hit the pause button for two seconds, then hit play. See if the flashing goes away. On WOIO that is the way I get the flashing to go away (it only flashes in live mode). I get 125 signal strength on WOIO. It was suggested that I attenuate my antenna. I did but it still flashes live. The problem is only with WOIO. I have many other stations nearly as strong (I live in the antenna farm), but none of them flash.
> 
> WOIO-DT is on ch 10. I switched from a rooftop omnidirectional saucer to a Silver Sensor (which is UHF only). WOIO is just as strong on the Silver Sensor, with the added benefit on being less directional on ch 10 than it is on all the UHF channels.


Michael, you are the man! Your suggestion worked perfectly. A few seconds of pause on WDIV and the flashing goes away. Switch back to live and the problem returns. So I guess the good news is that there is an easy workaround for this problem. The bad news is that this appears to be yet another bug to be added to the 921 list. Hey Mark, got this one?

BTW Mark, just so that you can document this properly. I did in fact try deleting WDIV and then creating it again and that did not help the problem. This also does not appear to be an antenna issue, as I have tried mulitple antennas and configurations and the flashing persists. Also, as I noted in my original post, this is a new issue. As of a week ago or so, WDIV was fine.

One thing we might want to check for though. Michael, does WOIO broadcast on additional channels (i.e. 19-01, 19-02, etc.)? If so, what programming information is on the alternate channels. I still have a hunch that the WDIV issue has something to do with this new weather channel they put up on 004-2.

David


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

WOIO does not have a subchannel, however the 921 thinks it does. Every time I deleted & rescan WOIO it finds "2 services". The second service is just due to PSIP data problems (rf 10-1 and WOIO 19-1 with the same program - and the same flashing).

There is another station here that does give us radar: WKYC 3-3. Additionally there is a WKYC 3-2 (a SD version) and 3-1 the HD version. I watch 3-1 and adjust the screen rather than watch 3-2, since 3-2 is compressed worse than the E* LIL's; there is a lot of pixilation on WKYC SD.


----------

